# ominöse 01805 Nummern auf Telefonrechnung



## Thea11 (13 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

meine Eltern bekamen gestern ihre Telefonrechnung und stellten fest, daß sie zwölf mal die Nummer 01805/907190 angerufen haben sollen. Das Ganze erstreckt sich über einen Zeitraum von 11 Tagen. Dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis entnahmen sie, daß sie zu Zeiten angerufen haben sollen, wo gar keiner von Beiden zu Hause war.
Wie sollen sie sich weiter verhalten und wie kann sowas passieren ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

auf jeden Fall die Rechnungen im Auge behalten. Über 01805 können "Abos" aktiviert werden. Ansonsten mal die Nummer in diversen Schreibweisen googlen.
Und bitte exakt beschreiben, was los ist.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2012)

Wenn auch keiner zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Zugriff auf das Telefon hatte würde ich ein Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG anfordern.
OBACHT - Frist 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsempfang. Also pronto!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

Thea11 schrieb:


> Das Ganze erstreckt sich über einen Zeitraum von 11 Tagen. [...] zu Zeiten angerufen haben sollen, *wo gar keiner von Beiden zu Hause war.*





> Sie sollen von ihrem Festnetzanschluß aus eine Nummer 0180/5907190 angerufen haben und das täglich über einen Zeitraum von 14 Tagen *über mehrere Minuten*. Meine Eltern haben aber *während dieses Zeitraumes überhaupt nicht vom Festnetz telefoniert.*


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ominoese-nummern-auf-der-telefonrechnung
Nichts für ungut, aber das sind schon entscheidende Input-Unterschiede. Und im Falle des Falles zerreißen Euch gegnerische Anwälte bei solchen Unterschieden. Besser nix gesagt, als angreifbare (weil widersprüchliche) Aussagen.


Prüfprotokoll, wie von Hippo erwähnt, ist der erste Schritt, egal, was letzten Endes bei der Sache herauskommt. Die Nummer ist - nach kurzem Check - nicht weiter bekannt.

Evtl. bei Bundesnetzagentuzr nachfragen, wer der Betreiber der Nummer ist.

Testanruf eben ohne Ergebnis (langes Knirschen, dann besetzt)

01805907191 nicht vergeben
01805907189 "Das Jahr 2008, sagen sie uns ihre Meinung zu Das Jahr 2008. Dieser Anruf kostet sie 14ct asus dem deutschen Festnetz, blubber" (aufgelegt)

Google ist blank
01805907190
0180 5907190
01805 907190
01805 90 71 90
0180 59 07 190

aus der verlinkten Diskussion:


> problem ist, der nachweis. der anbieter beruft sich erstmal auf seine daten und die weisen nun mal diese anrufe aus.


Deshalb der Hinweis auf das Prüfprotokoll nach TKG


> wenn ihr absolut sicher seid, die anrufe kamen nicht von eurem anschluss - hilft nur anzeige gegen unbekannt.


hmm.


----------



## Thea11 (13 Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Rechnung nicht vor mir liegen und mir auch nicht alles haarklein gemerkt. Das ändert nichts an der Grundsache, daß sie diese Nummer nicht angerufen haben und diese mehrere Male auf der Rechnung vorkommt. (Wo ist bitte ein so großer Unterschied zwischen "nicht vom Festnetz telefoniert" und " und nicht zu Hause gewesen" ?- ein klein wenig Haarspalterei ? )
Prüfprotokoll anfordern, okay. Ist dieses Prüfprotokoll mit irgendwelchen Kosten verbunden ?


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2012)

Nein, das ist keine Haarspalterei falls es juristisch wird.
Wenn definitiv (nachweislich) niemand zuhause war ist das der Anscheinsbeweis daß irgendwo anders zu suchen ist.
Das Prüfprotokoll kostet m.W. nichts


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

meines Wissens ist das Prüfprotokoll kostenlos für den Verbraucher
http://archiv.jurathek.de/showthread.php?t=116158
Dies würde ich vorher klären.

Haarspalterei? Nein. Aber viel Erfahrung. Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, nur unterstützend. Wir sind schon etwas länger mit solchen Fragen vertraut... Würde ich Dich nicht ernst nehmen, hätte ich nicht gleich losrecherchiert 

"niemand zu Hause" ist definitiv etwas anderes als "nicht vom Festnetz telefoniert". Bei mir kam natürlich an "Nummer wurde nicht gewählt" als Aussagekern, das ist schon klar. Sonst würdest Du ja kaum nachhaken.


Noch was: Ist Dir irgendetwas an den Anrufen aufgefallen? (z.B. Parallelen bei Uhrzeit? Exakt gleiche Dauer? Wie sehr unterscheiden sich die Anruflängen? [von ... bis...] ?)

zu "Voiceabo" siehe zB
(link ist blöd, hat jmd einen guten Link zu Voiceabos?)


----------



## Thea11 (13 Juli 2012)

Okay, du meinst es nur gut, ich bin nicht böse, werde mich demnächst genauer ausdrücken.
Die Uhrzeiten sind alle unterschiedlich und die Dauer erstreckt sich von 3-11 Minuten an den verschiedenen Tagen (soweit ich das jetzt im Kopf habe, nicht das es wieder Schelte gibt) 
Insgesamt sind es nur etwa 8 Euro, aber es geht ums Prinzip. Es war auch meines Wissens nach das erste Mal, das es aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

Danke für die weiteren Infos, auch wenn ich dadurch noch keine neue Idee kriege...
Ich vermute, dass es sonst keinerlei Auffälligkeiten bei den Rechnungen gibt? (das erste Mal, das es aufgetreten ist.)
(evtl auch ältere Rechnungen überprüfen)

man fragt sich halt immer, "wem nützt es?". Wer hat was davon, diese Nummern anzurufen?


Thea11 schrieb:


> Insgesamt sind es nur etwa 8 Euro, aber es geht ums Prinzip.


Das sehe ich auch so


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juli 2012)

Was für ein Telefon haben deine Eltern?
Kabelgebunden oder ein altes DECT Telefon?
Könnte evtl "gehackt" worden sein...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2012)

Wegen 8 Euro Anrufen bei 01805?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Juli 2012)

Ja ich nutze auch immer das Telefon meiner Frau für solche Anrufe.
Mist ist nur, das ich ihre Telefonrechnung bezahle...


----------



## Thea11 (14 Juli 2012)

Mein Vater überprüft seine Rechnungen immer sofort, wenn sie ins Haus flattern, ihm wäre es aufgefallen, wenn vorher schon etwas vorgekommen wäre.

Was für ein Telefon genau meine Eltern haben, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, muß ich heute mal nachfragen. Es ist aber ein kabelloses mit drei Stationen, ich sage mal, es ist nicht älter als zwei Jahre.

Was mir aber jetzt einfällt, mein Vater sagte mir schon vor einiger Zeit, daß Bekannte schon einige Male anrufen wollten und es hätte bei meinen Eltern keiner abgenommen, sie waren aber definitiv um diese Zeit zu Hause und sie können das Telefon auch im ganzen Haus klingeln hören. Bei ihnen hätte es aber nicht geklingelt. Und neuerdings geht nach längeren Klingeln eine Mailbox ans Telefon, wenn sie den Anrufbeantworter nicht eingeschaltet haben, obwohl sie gar keine Mailbox eingerichtet haben.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2012)

Die Mailbox könnte eine virtuelle beim Telefonanbieter sein. Evtl. sind da Features aktiv, von denen deine Eltern nichts wissen. Was aber auch ganz gut zu der Problematik passen könnte, wäre die Vermutung, dass der Anschluss deiner Eltern von einem Parasiten in der Nachbarschaft mit genutzt wird. Techniker des Anbieters können das heraus finden - der Auftrag kostet aber was und fruchtet auch nur dann, wenn die "Aufschaltung" aktiv ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> von einem Parasiten in der Nachbarschaft mit genutzt wird.


Wenn das so wäre, fände ich die wenigen Anrufe ungewöhnlich, es sei denn, es wäre ein "Testlauf". Was wären dann Möglichkeiten, sich auf weitere Überraschungen vorzubereiten???
Bisher bleibt Anforderung des Prüfprotokolls nach TKG 45i als erste Maßnahme, oder?


----------



## Thea11 (14 Juli 2012)

Also als erstes werden wir dieses Prüfprotokoll anfordern. Das ist ja nicht schwer. Kann man das telefonisch tun oder ist schriftlich besser ?
Wegen der Mailbox müßte doch der Telefonanbieter Auskunft geben können, oder ?

Einen Parasiten in der Nachbarschaft kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Die Gegend ist ausschließlich von alten Leuten bewohnt, die auch schon ihr ganzes Leben dort wohnen.


----------



## Thea11 (21 Juli 2012)

Um die Sache erstmal zu ihrem vorläufigen Ende zu bringen, möchte ich mitteilen, daß mein Vater dieses Prüfprotokoll angefordert hat. Gestern kam ein Anruf vom Telefonanbieter, daß die 8 Euro gutgeschrieben und mit der nächsten Rechnung verrechnet werden.
Wollen wir nun hoffen, daß das auch so geschieht und die nächste Rechnung korrekt ist.
Herzlichen Dank an alle für die wertvollen Tips und ein schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2012)

Na so was, man verzichtet auf das wohl verdiente Geld? Ein Schelm, wer da Böses vermutet... Gratuliere! Und: Rechnung im Auge behalten!
Alles Gute

// google // 01805/907190 01805907190 01805 907190 0180 59 07 190 0180 5 90 71 90


----------



## Ursus (3 April 2018)

Hallo,

bei meinen Schwiegereltern das gleiche Problem bei Unity Media - alle 2 Stunden wird die Nummer
01805 250909 angerufen - kostet jedes mal 12 cent.
Unity behauptet, dass liegt am Hausnotruf DRK.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Gruß
U.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2018)

Haben deine Schwiegereltern einen Hausnotruf? Dann wird's wohl daran liegen. Würde mich an den Support des Hausnotrufsystems wenden, Kontakt steht bestimmt in der Beschreibung drin.


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2018)

Den hatte mein Vater auch, aber da rief keine Automatik alle 2 Std an


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Den hatte mein Vater auch, aber da rief keine Automatik alle 2 Std an


Wenn überhaupt, dann gibts eine 24-h-Taste, die man einmal in 24 Stunden betätigen muss. Das geht aber sicehr nicht automatisch, wäre ja auch Käse in dem Zusammenhang...


----------



## Teleton (16 April 2018)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Notrufanlage ab und an "nach Hause" telefonieren will z.B. um Wartungsbedarf anzumelden. Wenn das nicht klappt wirds halt widerholt.


----------



## Rita Binder (13 September 2019)

Bei mir ist das selbe. Habe eine Rechnung für 35.00 Euro für Nr. 11830.
Die habe ich nie angerufen. Wende mich jetzt an die Verbraucherzentrale und habe Nummern sperren lassen.  Aber ich werde mal dieses Prüfprotokoll anfordern. Das kannte ich nicht.


----------

